# Netgear NAS and Bolt



## stevenm11 (Dec 12, 2015)

Folks,

I have an XL4, Bolt, and just added a Netgear NAS 10400 that supports DLNA

-Communication between the XL4 and NAS works great - archived everything to NAS and able to see the NAS device from the XL4 for access to those video files.

The NAS is able to see the Bolt and archive video files from the Bolt, but the Bolt does not show the NAS in its list of devices.

I have checked the DVR preferences on Tivo.com and both the XL4 and Bolt have video sharing and downloads enable.

Everything is on the same network segment and hub.

I have eliminated the XL4 from the scenario to troubleshoot and rebooted everything multiple times with the same result.


Any suggestions?

Does anyone have the Bolt working with the Netgear NAS DLNA - all latest revisions of software/firmware?

Many thanks


----------



## wedenton (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm not a expert at this, but your answer may lie here. Good luck!

http://kb.netgear.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/20900


----------



## stevenm11 (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks - Netgear couldn't help resolve the issue. I would likely need to speak to the developers from Netgear or Tivo...it has to be a Bolt code issue.



wedenton said:


> I'm not a expert at this, but your answer may lie here. Good luck!
> 
> http://kb.netgear.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/20900


----------



## Ade194 (Nov 22, 2015)

I have a Netgear ultra 6 NAS and I have the same issue with my bolt not seeing it under devices. The archiving is working fine as well. My Roamio sees the NAS.


----------



## stevenm11 (Dec 12, 2015)

It has to be a Bolt SW problem



Ade194 said:


> I have a Netgear ultra 6 NAS and I have the same issue with my boot not seeing it under devices. The archiving is working fine as well. My Roamio sees the NAS.


----------



## stevenm11 (Dec 12, 2015)

Do Tivo Developers read these threads?


----------



## Ade194 (Nov 22, 2015)

A


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

Ade194 said:


> A


Eh?


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

stevenm11 said:


> Folks,
> 
> I have an XL4, Bolt, and just added a Netgear NAS 10400 that supports DLNA
> 
> ...


Hi,
Logic would dictate that the issue is with the Tivo Bolt. The problem is that I believe the use of the Netgear ReadyNas products with Tivos is relatively rare. Although this should be reported to Tivo and resolved by Tivo....because of it's rarity even if acknowledged, it might be a long, long, long, long time before it is addressed. 
I was actually considering getting one of those Netgear units to use, but I am glad I didn't.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

I have no issues with My Netgear ReadyNas and my 3 Roamios.


----------



## dwatt (Jan 11, 2007)

foghorn2 said:


> I have no issues with My Netgear ReadyNas and my 3 Roamios.


When you access the ReadyNas from the Tivo are your shows in alpha order with folders at the top of the list? This is how I am used to it with pyTivo. But my list always has the folders at the bottom and in date order of the file on the NAS. This makes it difficult to find what you are looking for when you want tot watch a show.

Is there a way to get the ReadyNas to list folders at the top and files in alpha order on the Tivo?


----------



## Ade194 (Nov 22, 2015)

foghorn2 said:


> I have no issues with My Netgear ReadyNas and my 3 Roamios.


I can see the NAS from Roamio but not my bolt


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Threadsurrection, 
I also have a ReadyNAS that's been working with my 2 Roamios, Premiere, and S3 for over a year, and now as a Bolt owner I don't see the ReadyNAS listed as a possible source, nor do I see the Bolt listed in the ReadyNAS scan as able to be backed up, this is going to be a pretty big deal for me since the ReadyNAS is my Tivo Archive.

Anyone made any progress?


----------



## leswar (Apr 14, 2005)

I don't have the NAS but do have a Netgear Nighthawk R7000 router with an attached thumb drive. 
As of the last tivo software update ( I think ) the ability to see the tivo shares on the thumb drive have disappeared.
I also have two roamios (basic and plus) which show the thumb drive under 'devices' menu. So some thing broke on bolt software?


----------



## LOTRingDings (May 20, 2004)

I use the free version of Plex under Find TV, Movies & Videos. It's in the list with Netflix, Amazon Video, YouTube etc. You do have to have an account with Plex but it's free.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

leswar said:


> I don't have the NAS but do have a Netgear Nighthawk R7000 router with an attached thumb drive.
> As of the last tivo software update ( I think ) the ability to see the tivo shares on the thumb drive have disappeared.
> I also have two roamios (basic and plus) which show the thumb drive under 'devices' menu. So some thing broke on bolt software?


On my basic Roamio, I can see the USB share on my R8000, but it can not find any .TiVo files but can find (but not play) music files. The Music does play on my basic Premiere.

update: forgot, video as mpg plays and transfers from the R8000 to my Roamio.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

LOTRingDings said:


> I use the free version of Plex under Find TV, Movies & Videos. It's in the list with Netflix, Amazon Video, YouTube etc. You do have to have an account with Plex but it's free.


That doesn't address the Netgear being able to automatically back up content on the Tivos and then being able to have the *.tivo files playable from it with no issues.
I have Plex, I have all but unlimited storage on the network, but as a backup and archival method the ReadyNAS was/is awesome.


----------



## clark_kent (May 6, 2007)

I think Santa is bringing me an NAS. I plan on archiving my DVD/Blu-ray collection on the NAS and use the NAS as a movie file server. I never thought of using the NAS to archive my collection of TiVo files. Is archiving TiVo files easy and strait forward? Any instructions or what not to do would be appreciated. Also, I have several TiVo's. Can any TiVo play any archived file or does the archived file have to play on the TiVo that it came from?


----------



## scoombs (Jun 23, 2002)

I have run into this same issue. Recently set up a new Bolt and it sees all the other Tivo boxes but does not see my ReadyNas device, though my Premiere and Roamio have no issue.
Any word on any upcoming resolution? I can try Plex, but I see no reason it should not be able to find DLNA sources.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

You have to turn on the TiVo function, iirc...

-KP


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

kpeters59 said:


> You have to turn on the TiVo function, iirc...
> 
> -KP


Nope, even with the Bolt or Bolt+ setup the ReadyNAS doesn't like talking to them, it's a Series 6 specific issue and I should really reach out to Tivo and Netgear to try and see what's up, but they'll probably both blame each other.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

That all sounds right, but I still think the ReadyNAS TiVo feature has an Enable/Disable check box...

-KP


----------



## scoombs (Jun 23, 2002)

Yes, and it is enabled, as the backups are occurring and all of the other Tivos can see the device. I just cannot browse the NAS from the Bolt.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

dianebrat said:


> Nope, even with the Bolt or Bolt+ setup the ReadyNAS doesn't like talking to them, it's a Series 6 specific issue and I should really reach out to Tivo and Netgear to try and see what's up, *but they'll probably both blame each other*.


Nah . . . .


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

kpeters59 said:


> That all sounds right, but I still think the ReadyNAS TiVo feature has an Enable/Disable check box...


He said his Premiere and Roamio have no problem seeing the ReadyNAS so it must be enabled already.



scoombs said:


> I have run into this same issue. Recently set up a new Bolt and it sees all the other Tivo boxes but does not see my ReadyNas device, though my Premiere and Roamio have no issue..


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

scoombs said:


> Yes, and it is enabled, as the backups are occurring and all of the other Tivos can see the device. I just cannot browse the NAS from the Bolt.





HerronScott said:


> He said his Premiere and Roamio have no problem seeing the ReadyNAS so it must be enabled already.


Exactly, I have the same scenario and the Bolt is marked as active in the ReadyNAS app, the Bolt clearly speaks with an accent the ReadyNAS ignores 
The Bolt also does not see the ReadyNAS as an available source.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

I have been working with Netgear for the last few months on this problem, this is Netgear final replay to me:

*Update from NETGEAR: *

Hi Leslie,

I would like to do a follow up on this case. Based on details gathered, it seems that the Tivo Bolt+ has different spec than other Tivo devices. Based on the logs, there was no handshake or connection between the Tivo Bolt+ and Plex Server, it is because the Tivo Bolt+ doesn't support MiniDLNA. Since the issue is due to a feature limitation on Tivo Bolt+, our engineers cannot offer a solution to this case.

Related issue is being discussed on the link below:

Re:Tivo bolt+ support | TiVo Troubleshooting | TiVo Help Forums

Please let us know if there will be anything else we can assist you with.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

TIVO: why dont you just play DNLA files? Whats your freaken problem?
Plex is garbage.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

foghorn2 said:


> TIVO: why dont you just play DNLA files? Whats your freaken problem?
> Plex is garbage.


Absofrigginlutely agree on both points!


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

lessd said:


> I have been working with Netgear for the last few months on this problem, this is Netgear final replay to me:
> 
> *Update from NETGEAR: *
> 
> ...


As predicted, that's volley #1 Netgear blames Tivo


----------



## scoombs (Jun 23, 2002)

I submitted a ticket to Tivo including the thread linked by lessd above as well as this thread, and they seemed to immediately grasp and summarize the exact issue in their response, and then went on to suggest useless troubleshooting 101 steps. Here is their response

"Thank you for contacting TiVo Email Support. For security reasons, we are not able to follow outside links as provided in your email. These TiVo forums are monitored by a separate department. That being said, I will be happy to address this issue for you. Based on the information I have, I understand that your TiVo Bolt is archiving it's videos to the ReadyNAS setup (and I'm guessing you have been able to confirm this by accessing that storage from another TiVo and can playback the recordings made by the Bolt). However, the ReadyNAS device does not appear in the My Shows list on the Bolt and you can not access ./ playback any recordings from the Bolt. If this is accurate, I would suggest the following steps;

1) Make sure that the TiVo Bolt is connected to the same router as the Netgear equipment is. If you are connecting to it through switches / hubs I would suggest bypassing that connection and plugging directly into the router. This will rule out the switch / hub as a failure point. 
2) Make sure we are looking for the Netgear device within the My Shows listing from the "top of the menu" If your Bolt is actually displaying the My Shows list from another TiVo right now, we won't be able to see the Netgear.
3) Power cycle the network as a whole (including modem / router, switches or hubs, and the TiVo). Once the reboot is complete, force a connection to the TiVo Service from the Bolt and check again.

The most important thing here is going to be that we are connected directly to the router which has the Netgear equipment hooked up. From what I can see it looks like all five of your TiVo devices are reporting Ethernet connections. Since the typical router is only going to have four Ethernet ports, we most likely don't have all of them plugged in directly. At this time, this is my number one suspect for what would be causing this behavior."​
and my follow up:
"Despite my skepticism, I followed your three steps with no resultant change in behavior. This is not a network configuration issue, as I said and you verified. My Premiere and Roamio on the same network have no issue.
The issue is that not a single Netgear ReadyNAS owner who owns a Bolt has reported browsing from the Bolt to be functional. Archiving from the Bolt works, and those archives can be browsed from other Tivos on the network, just not from Bolts."​


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

dianebrat said:


> As predicted, that's volley #1 Netgear blames Tivo


And now Tivo blames the world..


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

> The most important thing here is going to be that we are connected directly to the router which has the Netgear equipment hooked up. From what I can see it looks like all five of your TiVo devices are reporting Ethernet connections. Since the typical router is only going to have four Ethernet ports, we most likely don't have all of them plugged in directly. At this time, this is my number one suspect for what would be causing this behavior."


WTH!?!?


----------



## scoombs (Jun 23, 2002)

And here is today's unhelpful Tivo Support response:

"Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support. Reviewing at the recent email that we sent you on May 5th, the issue is because you are using the MiniDLNA. This Minidlna is not supported with TiVo so we cannot advise on this issue."

I found this short blurb about miniDLNA: ReadyMedia


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

scoombs said:


> And here is today's unhelpful Tivo Support response:
> 
> "Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support. Reviewing at the recent email that we sent you on May 5th, the issue is because you are using the MiniDLNA. This Minidlna is not supported with TiVo so we cannot advise on this issue."
> 
> I found this short blurb about miniDLNA: ReadyMedia


Netgear spent some time with me and after a few months came to the same conclusion, the Bolt does not support MiniDLNA, I did not know all other TiVo models from series 3 up did support MiniDLNA, who knew !!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

lessd said:


> Netgear spent some time with me and after a few months came to the same conclusion, the Bolt does not support MiniDLNA, I did not know all other TiVo models from series 3 up did support MiniDLNA, who knew !!


I never heard of MiniDNLA until your posts. I have a Netgear R8000 and a Roamio. I did enable TiVo support and could stream from a USB 3.0 drive I plugged in. I also have an EX7000, which my Roamio uses.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Such a shame, for this capability going by the wayside! The Netgear ReadyNAS seemed like such a logical, elegant solution for jukebox storage and play--I could see TiVo marketing the heck out of it for home entertainment solutions.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Mikeguy said:


> Such a shame, for this capability going by the wayside! The Netgear ReadyNAS seemed like such a logical, elegant solution for jukebox storage and play--I could see TiVo marketing the heck out of it for home entertainment solutions.


For networked storage it was a great idea. I had an eSATA drive attached also. Those were back in my Premiere only days though. I seldom collect anymore, and movies I save fit on my Premiere or 3TB Roamio. My needs are simple.

I still have all my music saved on a USB drive attached to my Roku 3. That works good also.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> For networked storage it was a great idea. I had an eSATA drive attached also. Those were back in my Premiere only days though. I seldom collect anymore, and movies I save fit on my Premiere or 3TB Roamio. My needs are simple.
> 
> I still have all my music saved on a USB drive attached to my Roku 3. That works good also.


I had looked into it earlier and the only thing that deterred me was the price.  To be fair, though, much of that simply was the cost of the mega-hard drives that I would want to attach, including drives for redundancy.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Oh, well this does explain why my new Bolt doesn't see the MiniDLNA server in my Netgear router but my all my older TiVos does.

Somewhat annoying.


----------



## scoombs (Jun 23, 2002)

I happened to notice yesterday that I can now browse the NAS from my Bolt as well. Must have been snuck in the last update. Thank you Tivo!!!


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Confirming, 2.0.7.2 restored miniDLNA and the Netgear ReadyNAS can now backup and play from the NAS.


----------



## FiosUser (Nov 16, 2007)

Wonderful news! 

However, my Bolt+ isn't able to see the ReadyNAS Ultra.

I have:
- Activated the Bolt+ in ReadyNAS using the correct media key (My Roamio boxes can see the NAS)
- Restarted Bolt+ through help menu and by unplugging
- Verified I have 20.7.2 TiVo Software on the Bolt+
- Have latest firmware on ReadyNAS Ultra
- Had Bolt+ connect to TiVo Service

I'm thinking there is a step I missed or something that allows the Bolt+ to see network devices (but the Bolt+ can see my other Roamios and HDXL).


----------



## FiosUser (Nov 16, 2007)

I've found my ReadyNAS front view is marking the Bolt+ as deactivated some time later when I open the TiVo services page. 

After putting in my media access key and pressing Activate, it saves as active. Later (hour or so) I return and the screen shows as if I never added my media access key and it is not active.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

My Bolt (29.7.2 RC24) still can't see my miniDNLA on my Netgear router external drive as both my Roamios still can.


----------



## FiosUser (Nov 16, 2007)

Anyone else have Bolt seeing ReadyNAS?

My ReadyNAS finally keeps my Bolt Media Access Key activated, but the Bolt doesn't show the ReadyNAS in the list. 

Wondering if the latest 20.7.2 had the fix for all Bolts or a certain build of them.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

FiosUser said:


> Anyone else have Bolt seeing ReadyNAS?
> 
> My ReadyNAS finally keeps my Bolt Media Access Key activated, but the Bolt doesn't show the ReadyNAS in the list.
> 
> Wondering if the latest 20.7.2 had the fix for all Bolts or a certain build of them.


Early 2016 Bolt and 2017 Bolt+ both see and are seen by the NAS fine.
I know this sounds dumb, but the Netgear web interface has issues rendering in some browsers, and the scroll bars when you have multiple tivos it can't display can go away, have you tried different browsers to manage it?


----------



## FiosUser (Nov 16, 2007)

I have always used Safari with ReadyNAS but will try firefox in case.


----------



## kcejo (Sep 12, 2017)

I'm pretty new to the Tivo world since I bought my 500GB Bolt in June and am now finding that I could use more storage. I've been reading through the threads and looking at all my options and am now trying to determine if something like this would be my best solution. Are there certain NAS devices that will work with Tivo and others that won't? Sorry for my lack of knowledge here, I'm trying to catch up but there's a lot of info to digest.

I asked Tivo today if there were any options for plugging a storage device into my network and using it and, of course, they said "No". Imagine my surprise, then, when I found the Netgear ReadyNAS info on THEIR website! Could anyone tell me if something like this would be capable of interfacing with my Bolt:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0047FL85U

It's similar to their old Western Digital expanders, but network connectable. 3TB would be great to enable me to offload some shows and be able to watch them later. I know I can replace my current 500GB hard drive, but I really hate to take the risk of voiding the extended 2-year warranty that I bought. So, if it really were that simple, I'd jump at this. If this won't work, could someone please give me some basic requirements that I need to look for.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

ReadyNAS works with TiVo because it runs a program similar to TiVo Desktop or pyTiVo which transfers recordings back and forth, the NAS in your post won't run that program. I don't know of another NAS that has similar builtin functionality as the ReadyNAS, but you can get the same effect by running kmttg and/or pyTiVo on your PC and recordings to be deposited on the NAS from them.

None of this will be as simple or reliable as you would want. I think your best option is to drop in a 3 TB HD before the one you have gets too full, but then I also think extended warranties are a foolish waste of money.


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

OP: Replacing the internal drive is that simple. There are plenty of YT videos that show you what to do.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

ej42137 said:


> ReadyNAS works with TiVo because it runs a program similar to TiVo Desktop or pyTiVo which transfers recordings back and forth, the NAS in your post won't run that program. I don't know of another NAS that has similar builtin functionality as the ReadyNAS, but you can get the same effect by running kmttg and/or pyTiVo on your PC and recordings to be deposited on the NAS from them.
> 
> None of this will be as simple or reliable as you would want. I think your best option is to drop in a 3 TB HD before the one you have gets too full, but then I also think extended warranties are a foolish waste of money.


It's also worth noting that until 20.7.2 the Bolt line was not supported via the ReadyNAS line and both Tivo and Netgear said "tough luck"


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

@kcejo Keep in mind that although the ReadyNAS works with TiVo, it is not as easy as having your recordings sitting on your TiVo (or another TiVo on your network). With the ReadyNas, you will first have to copy the recording to your TiVo (whereas you can Play/Stream it from your local TiVo/other TiVo on your network).

I just received my Bolt a couple of weeks ago and it is working with my ReadyNAS - it's nice to be able to automatically archive recordings. However, I already know that at some point soon I will be upgrading my 500GB Bolt hard drive to something larger. I'm also going to need to up the disk sizes in my ReadyNAS - anyone remember when 2TB used to be a lot of space?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

blackngold75 said:


> @kcejo Keep in mind that although the ReadyNAS works with TiVo, it is not as easy as having your recordings sitting on your TiVo (or another TiVo on your network). With the ReadyNas, you will first have to copy the recording to your TiVo (whereas you can Play/Stream it from your local TiVo/other TiVo on your network.
> 
> I just received my Bolt a couple of weeks ago and it is working with my ReadyNAS - it's nice to be able to automatically archive recordings. However, I already know that at some point soon I will be upgrading my 500GB Bolt hard drive to something larger. I'm also going to need to up the disk sizes in my ReadyNAS - anyone remember when 2TB used to be a lot of space?


Yes but the ReadyNAS transfers can start playing while they're transferring and if your network is fast enough you can probably get it transferred while watching, that's what I do.

I think my current ReadyNAS has 4x3TB so I'm good for a while with 9TB of storage.


----------



## kcejo (Sep 12, 2017)

Yeah, my 500GB drive is already around 70-80% full and that's after I've deleted almost an entire 20-hour PBS documentary series (why does someone want to record it if they then don't want to watch it???) and dumped a few other things onto my PC with Tivo Desktop and PyTivo. I haven't yet figured out how to return those shows back onto the Bolt, but that's an issue for another day.

Ideally, I would replace the hard drive (or find a cheap 4-tuner Premier or Roamio that I could add to the system) AND get a NAS for back-up. It looks to me like the WD 2TB drive or 3TB drive that are the standard ones in the Bolts is a good choice for reliability. Seems like I've heard bad things here about the Seagates and even the Toshibas might have _some_ issues.

So, is the Netgear brand of ReadyNAS the only system that works with Tivo? If so, are there any particular models that are recommended? I see quite a few options out there on Amazon.

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## kcejo (Sep 12, 2017)

Okay, looking at the Netgear website, it looks like the 212 and 214 models are what I would want. Is there any particular recommendations for the drives that would be best to put into the chassis?

And, idksmy, I know that replacing the hard drive is simple - I've got a really old programming degree and have been messing around in computers since the days when I was installing IRMA cards for all the people in my workgroup because they didn't want to wait for the IT people to get to them  I was trying to find out if getting an external storage device installed on my Tivo system was simple. Sounds like Tivo's pretty particular with that. And my main problem with upgrading the hard drive is making sure the bigger replacement drive isn't going to cause me problems. I can probably do okay with off-loading some shows to external storage and, if that doesn't really work for me, then I'll upgrade the drive. Having the external storage as an additional option isn't really a bad thing to have.

So, back to what people have used that works well. I'd really like to hear what models of Netgear's ReadyNAS are working well and what brand drives play best with Tivo. 
Thanks.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

I am currently mulling over buying a 212. Not that I am planning on using Hydra but I did notice this:

"FYI: Can't transfer anymore from ReadyNAS."
TiVo Hydra/Gen4 User Interface reviews and comments thread

Something to consider. I'll probably wait until CyberMonday to see if there are any sales on the 212.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

jth tv said:


> I am currently mulling over buying a 212. Not that I am planning on using Hydra but I did noticed this:
> 
> "FYI: Can't transfer anymore from ReadyNAS."
> TiVo Hydra/Gen4 User Interface reviews and comments thread
> ...


I'll have to try this, my ReadyNAS shows as available on my Hydra unit.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

jth tv said:


> I am currently mulling over buying a 212. Not that I am planning on using Hydra but I did notice this:
> 
> "FYI: Can't transfer anymore from ReadyNAS."
> TiVo Hydra/Gen4 User Interface reviews and comments thread
> ...


212?


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

dianebrat said:


> I'll have to try this, my ReadyNAS shows as available on my Hydra unit.


Please let us know what you see. This is the first and so far only report of ANY path to outside video content from within Hydra.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

jth tv said:


> I am currently mulling over buying a 212. Not that I am planning on using Hydra but I did notice this:
> 
> "FYI: Can't transfer anymore from ReadyNAS."
> TiVo Hydra/Gen4 User Interface reviews and comments thread
> ...


That was me. From Hydra, I can "see" my ReadyNAS device. However, if I attempt to select a show (this actually might happen just when I try to browse the device - I forget) I get a message saying something like "this device isn't registered on your TiVo account".


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

Sparky1234 said:


> 212?


NETGEAR ReadyNAS 212 2-Bay Network Attached Storage for Personal Cloud, Diskless (RN21200-100NES)
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B015S0Y50M/


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

jth tv said:


> NETGEAR ReadyNAS 212 2-Bay Network Attached Storage for Personal Cloud, Diskless (RN21200-100NES)
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B015S0Y50M/


Thanks!


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

btw, the error number when I attempt to browse my ReadyNAS from TiVo is "v106".


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

blackngold75 said:


> That was me. From Hydra, I can "see" my ReadyNAS device. However, if I attempt to select a show (this actually might happen just when I try to browse the device - I forget) I get a message saying something like "this device isn't registered on your TiVo account".


Unfortunately I get the same message...I tested last night.
The worst part is the Bolt line JUST got the ability to play off the ReadyNAS in 20.0.7.4


----------



## arctanstevo (Mar 28, 2003)

Has there been any update with this? I have the same issue on my Roamio. I tried calling CS. They we not helpful. I haven't found any other notes (yet) here about it.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

arctanstevo said:


> Has there been any update with this? I have the same issue on my Roamio. I tried calling CS. They we not helpful. I haven't found any other notes (yet) here about it.


Considering that it was 2 years of "it's not us" from Tivo when the Bolt was released I have very little hope we'll ever see the ReadyNAS working with Hydra, customer support won't have anything to add, they didn't before.


----------



## arctanstevo (Mar 28, 2003)

Sigh - looks like it's time to transfer off 100+ shows and revert


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

Has anyone transferred from a Netgear NAS to a Non-Hydra Roamio recently ?

I am new at this, just bought a RN214 and can Not restore to Never-Hydra Roamio basic. The Roamio can see the files on the NAS, but "play" checkmarks and then just sits there. No error message. I can't figure it out. Do files have to be deleted or permanently deleted from the Roamio first ? Some permission option needs to change ? 

Also tried pyTivo and Can Not restore from the PC either (big red x's).


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

jth tv said:


> Has anyone transferred from a Netgear NAS to a Non-Hydra Roamio recently ?


For days, it has been backing up fine, but restores would not work.

This morning, a *NeverHydra* *Roamio* Basic can now restore shows from a new Netgear RN214.

I am not sure what happened, My guess is that it may take some time for changes to My Account at Tivo.com to be effective. Or maybe that had nothing to do with it.

My Account, Device Preferences
Video Sharing, Check (yesterday)
Enable video downloads, Check (yesterday)
Enable video downloads, Uncheck (this morning)

And now
My Shows, Videos on RN214, Select recording, Select

There is a new item, "Transfer this recording"
Selected that, and it transferred from the ReadyNas to the DVR. I watched some of it, looks fine, skipped to the end, fine also.

Success !


----------



## scoombs (Jun 23, 2002)

jth tv said:


> For days, it has been backing up fine, but restores would not work.
> 
> This morning, a *NeverHydra* *Roamio* Basic can now restore shows from a new Netgear RN214.
> 
> ...


Yes, the transfer-then-watch method works. The "play" option in the ReadyNas browse results does not.


----------



## FiosUser (Nov 16, 2007)

My Bolt+ still cannot view the ReadyNAS. 

Bolt+ version is 20.7.4 
Not Hydra
It is activated in ReadyNAS
I’ve restarted Bolt+ and ReadyNAS

I see archives going from Bolt to ReadyNAS. So connection works. But Bolt does not display ReadyNAS in the shows list. 

Anyone get passed this?


----------



## FiosUser (Nov 16, 2007)

My ReadyNas is an Ultra 2 - I guess fairly old now. Perhaps this is not compatible with Bolt for some reason--what do you think?

I tried to use the Plex app from Bolt to ReadyNas Ultra 2, but can't be installed on the Ultra -- the current download available from Plex does not install on Ultra 2, so that is what made me think the Ultra 2 is too old as well for the Bolt. 

Since I can stream from my ReadyNas to my Roamios I'm still in pursuit of getting the Bolt to see my ReadyNas.


----------

